# 20 lbs machine



## Old-Bikes (Sep 16, 2012)

ok, I have a nice Columbus Spirit frame with Columbus Minimal carbon forks, classic geometry and retro look.
it's currently built with:
stem and seatpost: Thomson 
bars and headset: Ritchey WCS cassic 
groupset: 10 years old 9 speed Shimano 105 
cranks: 6600 Ultegra 
wheels: Mavic Open Pro + Ultegra 6700 + DT Competition + alloy nipples
saddle: BROOKS B.17 Special

I know the saddle is heavy but what else brings it up to exactly 20 pounds?
I've seen lots of Columbus Spirit bikes in the 16-17 pounds range so what should I do to shave as much weight as possible without spending excessive money? 

PLEASE don't mention about the saddle... I know.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Excessive money ?

I know not of what you speak.

But anyway...

Your talking 3-4 pounds. I don't know the specific weights of your current components but most weight usually saved at the wheels + crankset. Brakes, cassette, saddle, pedals probably next. The stem bars and post...is how I guess I'd ballpark it.

What you need to do is weigh all your components (actually put them on a scale, you might be surprised) and then see what costs will be involved as you source lighter weight components. Eliminate the 'keepers' (frame/saddle in your case) Judge the 'value' and build a plan based on that.

Thats how I go about it anyway fwiw.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 16, 2012)

Rekless1 said:


> Excessive money ?
> 
> I know not of what you speak.
> 
> ...


what I meant by spending excessive money was something like 2K. english isn't my first language so its far from perfect. anyway, thanks for your reply.


----------



## Rekless1 (Aug 23, 2012)

I was joking about the excessive money part, meaning no amount is excessive if it gets the job done.


----------



## jneilt (Aug 11, 2012)

250 grams in bars in seat post., if your not worried about the seat, the spoke count/type could help, ultegras rear hub is 350grams.

I would just leave it as is. I just bought a new set of 1900 gram wheels.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

At this point, it's impractical of an idea.

Shimano cranks (and brakes for that matter) are not the lightest on the market although they are of the most robust. 

A full move to Force or 1st gen Red will save maybe half a kilo (~1.1lbs) - based off the claim Ultegra 6700 weighs 2441g, which is 150g less than 6600 while Force is 2107g. And even then you're still running presumably heavier 9 speed 105. Might be a decent deal if you find stuff used.
Component Weights: Total Cycling

but like I originally said, impractical idea and you're only 1/3rd of the way there. You could probably save another 50g with a KCNC seatpost for another $100, and get some lighter wheels at who knows what price. But I'll tell you the difference in the ride won't really be all so worth it.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

*^* Carbon fiber can cure cancer, and, taken orally three times per day, diabetes.
.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 16, 2012)

ıuıɯǝƃ;4111361 said:


> If you really want to keep that bike then I will just offer a few little suggestions you could do to tweak the weight, you can do any or all of them.
> 
> 1-Get carbon fiber water bottle holders, your appear to be made of some sort of 5 pound steel substance.
> 2-Get carbon fiber, they're a little lighter and much stronger then your apparent HI-Ten steel wheels
> ...


LOL. all in all you suggest buying a new bike. I think I'll just build my own (I'm a welder), full titanium frame, Campy Chorus groupset, Mad Fiber wheels and all the other bits carbon.


----------



## Jcross11 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Single speed*

Does it count if it is a single speed?


----------



## p_b_bistou (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, just came across your post.

We have almost the same bikes, I had my Marinoni piuma express built up at the factory in Terrebonne last year.

If you look up "marinoni piuma xpress" on google, you'll find my bike and the whole component set on the quebecois cycling forum velocia.ca...you can compare the parts with your own and compare weights...my piuma comes in at under 17 lbs.

btw, the carbon rear triangle of the "express" model shaves about 150g off the weight of the piuma frame.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Sep 16, 2012)

p_b_bistou said:


> Hi, just came across your post.
> 
> We have almost the same bikes, I had my Marinoni piuma express built up at the factory in Terrebonne last year.
> 
> ...


good! though I don't like SRAM it's a nice build. how much did you pay for it?


----------

